# Caribou salami



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

We made over 50 pounds of caribou suasages the last two days.....just pulled the salami from the smoker!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder what that would taste like.   Looks good.


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Can you make a pen out of that?


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

It's denser and richer than venison, bit fattier as well but much leaner than beef.......

It can be horribly gamey.....but I dont care about prime antlers and these were harvested 2 months before the rutt, they were all quick humane harvests and I had excellent butchering help in the field. The meat is all wonderful!


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> Can you make a pen out of that?


 
If I can make one out of moose turds I can make one out of about anything!

In this case Id rather eat the salami....


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

If you have seen these I apologise......I ahve a bunch of new lights pics for those who have seen these if you would like.....

Anyhow pics from my hunt....yes there are butchering shots......if you dont like hunting don't LOOK!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicegirl/sets/72157630872949060/


----------



## carpblaster (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow would love some of that, In 1980 while in the military in Alaska,we killed 4 caribou,thought about doing it like deer, wow wrong wrong, so gamy could not eat it,endedup carrying it to a processor and made link sausage and summer sausage, and that was great with cheese and crackers, when single and living inthe barracks, the people i hunted with from church always kept our meat, fish,tarmagan,grouse,Wish i could go back up there dont eat so much you get sick
carpbaster


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

Any hunter keeps and uses the meat.....or they are just a sport killer. You make it back up and I'll stuff ya full of good eats! Gunther and I are going rabbit and bird hunting after school tomarow. Kinda hopin for enough to do ptarmigan poppers!!!

Butterfly breast fillets and salt and pepper to taste. Center a jalapeno half stuffed with mozzarella cheese on the breast, roll and wrap with bacon. Dip the whole beautiful mess in beer batter and deep fry till golden brown....OH man!!!!! Yes I do make my own bacon as well.....my favorite non pork bacon? Beaver tail!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, Rick, if you don't have room in the freezer, just send some of it to me. I'll store it for you. :wink:


----------



## glycerine (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow!  I can almost smell it just looking at the pictures...


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 16, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> Can you make a pen out of that?


My 1st thought was will cactus juice work with it?


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 16, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Hey, Rick, if you don't have room in the freezer, just send some of it to me. I'll store it for you. :wink:


Agree!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## paramount Pen (Oct 16, 2012)

No samples - can't prove it happened!!! LOL


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick P said:


> SMJ1957 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you make a pen out of that?
> ...



Do you happen to have pictures of the turd pen?  I think that is awesome!  I was in the gift store at the zoo and saw "Elephant Poo Paper" but I couldn't talk my wife into allowing me to purchase some to make into a pen.  But who has an Elephant Poo Paper Pen?  Apparently you have a moose turd pen, which is probably even better!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 16, 2012)

YUM YUM..............send some my way..........


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > SMJ1957 said:
> ...


 
I dont.....at the time I was.......well it's was not what I would have wanted to turn! I do plan on making anopther in the spring, for a good friend who keeps sending me god awful gifts! He sent me a pair of xxxl pantyhouse......ya "just my size", how many 6'4" 210 pound women are there? So I sent him a box of cat poo.....things have escilated from there! I'll post a pic of it. Honestly though you cant tell it from the sheep poo pen someone else turned.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

You folks who want to cast this instead of eating it.....GET HELP!!!! Wow pens are great and all but......

Tell ya what we can have the next IAP meet at my place, pack a tent I have about 4 if you need to borrow one. I'll cook for the week and I promiss you'll gain weight despite having the most active week of your life!!!! Find out for yourself and you will never want to cast caribou again!

PS I am having custom arrow wraps made from a pic of the meat......gonna fletch the arrows with dark purple feathers. They will be so ugly I wont have any worries about them going missin on the range!


----------



## burr (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick every time I see your posts, it makes me want to move up north more and more!


----------



## warthog (Oct 16, 2012)

*Caribou meat*

Take it from me...caribou, when killed at the right time of the year is excellent...I like it better than Moose...but Moose runs a very close second.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike.......dont forget no sun for weeks to months depending on where you live and LOTS of time with temps well bellow zero. The average stay for a new comer in Alaska is 5 years. I have lost so many freinds over the years that I really only hang with folks who have been here at least a decade. Dont get me wrong I like helping out new folks but I don't get too close.

The best thing about moving here.......this time you pick your family! My circle of friends here is tighter than any family I have seen and all Alaskans jump in when one of us is in need. Towin folks is seen as a responsibility if you have the truck to do it......even folks who dont at least try. This place can kill you.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

warthog said:


> Take it from me...caribou, when killed at the right time of the year is excellent...I like it better than Moose...but Moose runs a very close second.


 
Every have Mt Goat or Dall sheep? Oh man! There are about 3 months that musk ox is good as well.



NEVER had good Brown bear!


----------



## wolftat (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick P said:


> You folks who want to cast this instead of eating it.....GET HELP!!!! Wow pens are great and all but......
> 
> Tell ya what we can have the next IAP meet at my place, pack a tent I have about 4 if you need to borrow one. I'll cook for the week and I promiss you'll gain weight despite having the most active week of your life!!!! Find out for yourself and you will never want to cast caribou again!
> 
> PS I am having custom arrow wraps made from a pic of the meat......gonna fletch the arrows with dark purple feathers. They will be so ugly I wont have any worries about them going missin on the range!


 Might just take you up on that offer next summer.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 16, 2012)

Haven't had caribou sausage since I left the Yukon. That is good eating. Very full flavor.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a hunk of that and a cold one would be great for watching football -- or the Presidential debates. :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Oct 16, 2012)

wolftat said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > You folks who want to cast this instead of eating it.....GET HELP!!!! Wow pens are great and all but......
> ...


 
Please do consider it. I don't have a huge chunk of land but my place butts up to several thousand square miles of public lands. We had 20 of Tracys family stay with us for a reunion/recomitment cerimony.....it wasn't at all bad.


----------



## Miles42 (Oct 16, 2012)

At 70 years l will never get a chance at Caribou but it looks awesome. Makes ones mouth water LOL


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 17, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Mike.......dont forget no sun for weeks to months depending on where you live and LOTS of time with temps well bellow zero. The average stay for a new comer in Alaska is 5 years. I have lost so many freinds over the years that I really only hang with folks who have been here at least a decade. Dont get me wrong I like helping out new folks but I don't get too close.
> 
> The best thing about moving here.......this time you pick your family! My circle of friends here is tighter than any family I have seen and all Alaskans jump in when one of us is in need. Towin folks is seen as a responsibility if you have the truck to do it......even folks who dont at least try. This place can kill you.


 
Yup! And it's one of only two other states I would live in. I do miss it!! And we still have real family up there.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok.  Heading to the kitchen now ... That looks really good.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2012)

Rick,
    I need 5 lbs shipped to Salt Lake City, Ut so my sons say.they never share their elk steaks with me evenp. I hope that it helps you stay fed for your short winter heh heh.take care.


----------

